# έπαλξη = battlement, rampart | (οχυρωμ.) merlon



## nickel (Dec 23, 2012)

*σε κάθε έπαλξη* (π.χ. Θα πολεμήσουμε σε κάθε έπαλξη) = on every rampart, on every battlement

Αλλά υπάρχει και ο γνωστός λόγος του Τσόρτσιλ:
We shall fight on the beaches, we shall fight on the landing grounds, we shall fight in the fields and in the streets, we shall fight in the hills; we shall never surrender.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_shall_fight_on_the_beaches


----------



## cougr (Dec 23, 2012)

Απ ' ό, τι αντιλαμβάνομαι και σύμφωνα με τον πρώτο ορισμό που δίνεται στη Νεοελληνική Γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη νομίζω ότι η σωστή απόδοση θα έπρεπε να ήταν το _merlon_ (ή τουλάχιστον να συμπεριλαμβάνεται ως μία από τις αποδόσεις).

Merlon: any of the solid intervals between crenellations of a battlement (Merriam-Webster)





Second image shouldn't be here but I can't delete it.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2012)

Ωραίο (έμαθα μια λέξη). Αυστηρά ως προς το στοιχείο της οχυρωματικής, σωστό. Αλλά φταίει που έβαλα τον ενικό στον τίτλο. Κανονικά έπρεπε να βάλω τον πληθυντικό _επάλξεις_, με απόδοση _battlement(s)_ και _rampart(s)_ (που είναι από το _battlement_ και κάτω). Με ενδιέφερε περισσότερο το «επί των επάλξεων» (manning the ramparts κ.ά.). 

Για πληρότητα, από OED:
*battlement* An indented parapet at the top of a wall, at first used only in fortified buildings for purposes of defence against assailants, but afterwards in the architectural decoration of ecclesiastical and other edifices. The raised parts are called *cops* or *merlons*, the indentations *embrasures* or *crenelles*.


----------

